# Linksys E1200 password problem



## RetiredAt55 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just bought a Linksys E1200 router from some friends. I am utilizing the install CD and have been asked for the Default Password. I have tried "admin" but it doesn't work. I have reset the router by depressing the reset button (I've done this various times, as long as 30 seconds), but the router still won't accept the "admin" password. Any suggestions?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

First, ask your friends if they changed it. If that is a dead end then try a reset again.

Correct procedure to reset the Linksys: [Sometimes an extra pair of hands is helpful]

1. Locate the small button that reads *Reset* on the back of Linksys Router. Press/Hold down the *Reset button* with a Paper Clip for *30 seconds. [Continue to hold for step 2.]*

2. The lights need to start blinking, and then unplug the power cable. Wait for five seconds and continue to hold the reset button with the power turned off. Plug in the power cable while holding in the reset button and hold additional 5 seconds. [All totaled you need to hold the reset button for at least 40 seconds]

3. Expect the lights to flash again on the router. Settings on the router are now wiped out.

4. Click here http://192.168.1.1 to access router's configuration page. You may be prompted for an administrator login. The older Linksys routers default username is 'blank' and the default password is "*admin*". On newer Linksys routers, both the default username and the default password are set to "*admin*".

Or, you could also try entering your default gateway & see if that might work instead.


In Windows 7 and Vista, click *Start*. In the search box, type cmd, and then press *Enter*. In Windows XP, from the *Start* menu, click *Run... *. In the "Open:" field, type cmd , and then click *OK*.
This will open the command prompt. At the prompt, enter ipconfig . This will display your network information, including your default gateway.
 The default gateway is typically similar to your IP address, in that many of the numbers may be the same. However, the default gateway is not your IP address.


----------

